# Thumb release activation blind bale vs 40 yard shooting..



## Oneshot81 (Sep 1, 2020)

While blind bale shooting and even doing aiming drills up close i have no issues sending the arrow off with a surprise release every time with seemingly very little pressure (trigger is set with zero travel and on the heavy side). Regardless of the method I use to activate it (pull, relax index, thumb ring finger pressure) it goes of with ease and relatively quickly from the moment I start the process. 

Shooting at 40 yards and further i am able to settle the pin on the target fine but sometimes have a hard time sending the arrow. The release just doesn't fire and I'm holding thinking come on, come on, fire please! I end up letting down and starting the process over because I refuse to punch! Just curious what the disconnect may be and how to overcome it? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

if you are firing the release by thumbing the trigger,...consciously using thumb pressure to fire the release, you are going to have to learn to fire the release in a different manner. you have to take the conscious thumb manipulation out of the process. there is alot of info about this on Griv's "a thing a week" site.


----------



## Oneshot81 (Sep 1, 2020)

merlinron said:


> if you are firing the release by thumbing the trigger,...consciously using thumb pressure to fire the release, you are going to have to learn to fire the release in a different manner. you have to take the conscious thumb manipulation out of the process. there is alot of info about this on Griv's "a thing a week" site.


Thanks ill check out Griv's for some info as well. I don't consciously move my thumb when firing. I have the button pretty deep on my thumb and when I'm on there is almost no thought to it. I prefer to just relax and pull into the button. My problem is inconsistent timing and not being able to get the shot off in my sweet spot of steadiness.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

you, need to move that release process to the subconscious level of your shot and train it to run when you see a good sight picture. then you don't have to consciously think about manipulating the release to get the shot off. the only conscious thought should be the decision to stop the process if the sight picture isn't good. it's not so much about the subconscious manipulation of the release to produce the shot, but the automatic progression into the release process when you see a good sight picture. that process has to run by itself subconsciously, because aiming takes all of your conscious effort when you shoot and you cannot run two conscious processes at the same time,..yet both aiming and release process needs to run at the same time to produce a shot. this is done, not by blank bailing, but by shooting up close at a target, where the bullseye is big and easy to stay in so your mind can concentrate on training the release process to run when you consciously see that the sight picture is good. that good sight picture has to become the trigger that sets the release process in motion automatically, blind baling won't do that because there is no bullseye that stimulates the subconscious to rell the release process to run, you blind bale to train your release process to run your release correctly and that is all blind bailing can do. it is certainly a necessary part of the whole picture, ....the entire process that produces a shot,....but it will not train your subconscious to run the release on a good sight picture, because when blank bailing, there is no sight picture.


----------



## Oneshot81 (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm working on it! I also realized that I've been relaxing my release hand too much and taking all the "movement" out of it before wrapping my thumb.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Oneshot81 said:


> I'm working on it! I also realized that I've been relaxing my release hand too much and taking all the "movement" out of it before wrapping my thumb.


Most that use a thumb release already have their fingers extended well and still properly "J" hooked. Okay, if index and middle finger are flat against and splitting the corner of the jaw line you're good to go. Only on target do I place my thumb on the barrel and I like the barrel deep. If I deem it necessary I can touch my thumb to front of the handle. Others like the barrel out farther.


----------



## Oneshot81 (Sep 1, 2020)

SonnyThomas said:


> Most that use a thumb release already have their fingers extended well and still properly "J" hooked. Okay, if index and middle finger are flat against and splitting the corner of the jaw line you're good to go. Only on target do I place my thumb on the barrel and I like the barrel deep. If I deem it necessary I can touch my thumb to front of the handle. Others like the barrel out farther.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7275043


Thanks for the insight. Im experimenting a little bit to find the most comfortable and consistent way for me to send the arrow. I don't necessarily have a problem hooking the thumb with a very relaxed right hand it just felt like I had no more relaxation left to pull into the button if that makes sense. Anyway these are just some fleeting feelings I've had in search of finding something.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Oneshot81 said:


> Thanks for the insight. Im experimenting a little bit to find the most comfortable and consistent way for me to send the arrow. I don't necessarily have a problem hooking the thumb with a very relaxed right hand it just felt like I had no more relaxation left to pull into the button if that makes sense. Anyway these are just some fleeting feelings I've had in search of finding something.


I quit relaxing, but no death grip either. My hand/fingers don't change once I'm drawing and only anchoring does my hand move settle into anchor point. Already said most using a thumb release are good to go as far the hand and fingers.

I've been using a thumb release since early 2006 - used one a bit before this, but just count 14 years.
I get on target my thumb goes on the barrel. (1) Trigger is set heavy enough I can a good feel of the barrel and the release not fire. Back tension holding me at full draw - only holding me at full draw. (2) Trigger is set to break like glass, no creep whatsoever...... If you want you can increase back tension to fire or just a slight squeeze of the middle and ring finger will fire the release. 

How heavy is my trigger set? I can take my index finger off the handle and it doesn't fire.

Here's John Dudley with a hinge - same hold for a thumb release. His fingers look relaxed?


----------



## Tiny_MN (Dec 22, 2011)

Part of it may be where your thumb button is in relation to contact. I personally do not like extended reach to the trigger, whether it be thumb or wrist release. I get twitchy, and there's too much movement that is required to make the shot.

On a wrist release, I switched to firing with my middle finger and the lever is posterior (towards the tip) of the middle knuckle.

On my thumb release (Tru-Ball BossX, three finger), the thumb barrel is midway between the the two knuckles. I have it set heavy with almost no travel.

Drawing the bow back, I have my thumb behind the barrel to prevent a misfire, such as I do with a wrist release. Then, as I set my anchor, I move my thumb into position.

My anchor is similar to the photo of John Dudley above. My index and middle fingers are on the jawline (ring and pinky fingers are not in contact with the face and my pinky floats freely as it's a three finger release), with the release held on the pads in a relaxed, yet steady J-hook hold. Actuating the barrel is along the lines of a subconscious thought, and because I have minimal travel the shot goes off quickly and still kind of surprisingly. Kind of hard to describe since it's not really an active thought when it happens.

I have some friends who have had to make extensions to move the barrel to a better position on their thumb releases so they can get a better shot.


----------



## Oneshot81 (Sep 1, 2020)

Wow, now that sounds heavy! I may have to give that a try. I may try and post a pic as well.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

i've had people hand my release back to me after trying it, saying "it won't go off for me" i've got it set up heavy because i grab a fist full of it and don't want to fire a timid shot. once you set your thumb trigger up this way, modify your release process to accomodate it and get used to it, you will wee the advantage. no more think about running that thumb button, just aim and run your execution.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

To me a thumb release set up properly and a good hold of it is something on the order of a hinge with clicker. Say a clicker is .006", like breath wrong and it's arrow gone......
Okay, anchor, on target, thumb gets on the barrel and the just a light squeeze - arrow gone. 

Now compare to one of Padgett's older hinge write-ups;
"SQUEEZE AND PULL FIRING ENGINE
1. Come to anchor and settle in checking bubble and peep alignment ( break/drop out) and then release the thumb pressure on the peg slowly.
2. Now at the same time I start aiming I start squeezing my ring and middle finger and smoothly pull into the wall.
3. Arrow gone.

So #2 I've got back tension running to help stay on the wall - so really don't have to pull - pull if I want, but more important is to not pull yourself off target and let the squeeze give the fire.............


----------



## Oneshot81 (Sep 1, 2020)

So I've been slowly increasing the tension on my release and really starting to shoot well. This may sound crazy but the more tension I add the easier it has been for me to send it. Im able to create a bunch of preload and have the ability to actually feel what its like to pull the release into the thumb. Im going to keep going in this direction and will see how long it lasts before the new wears off.


----------



## Tiny_MN (Dec 22, 2011)

As I mentioned before, I like things with moderate to heavy tension but no slack. Like a pistol trigger, too light and it could misfire as I put my finger over it. Too heavy and it can cause panic or lurch issues.

What I do tend like a little more travel on is a hinge. I don't like them super hot, as I've had too many misfires on draw. But, have been told mine are still a little hotter than others. I dunno, guess it all depends on what some consider "hot".

Glad to hear what you're doing is helping your shooting out.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

Oneshot81 said:


> So I've been slowly increasing the tension on my release and really starting to shoot well. This may sound crazy but the more tension I add the easier it has been for me to send it. Im able to create a bunch of preload and have the ability to actually feel what its like to pull the release into the thumb. Im going to keep going in this direction and will see how long it lasts before the new wears off.


that is correct and typical. it is because you gain confidence in being able to grab an handful of your release and lay your thumb on the trigger, without fear of it going off. when you have that fear, it stops you from being confident and aggressive with your shot execution because the trigger is so light, so you baby the release to keep it from firing ,...it is call "making a timid shot".


----------

